# 36 week growth scan head measuring small HELP!!!



## littlesunshine09

Hi 

I really need advice and I am starting to worry myself sick. I went for a 36 week growth scan ( I was 36 + 4 ) when had it done. This was to check if baby wss breech. Thankfully it was head down and is 2/5 head engaged. The measurements I got showed that although femur length was 71mm measuring 36 weeks and 2 days, abdo circumference was 319mm measuring 35 weeks 5 days and biparietal diameter was 91 mm measuring 37 weeks and 6 days. All of these measurements are above the 50% percentile on growth chart. However the head circumference was 314mm measuring 35 weeks and 2 days and is nearly at 5% percentile mark. In my 20 week scan and 33week scan baby head circum was fine ( at 50th percentile)  but now i am worrying why it has stopped and dropped in growth. I looked up small head circumf on internet and it said could be linked to microcephayl and cerebal palsy. Could you possibly shed any light on why it has dropped and what this means for my baby also could you let me know why the biparietal diameter differs so much from head circumference. 

Sorry for the long post. I am just really concerned. 

Thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

please don't worry about it, the measurements are very vague on scan, especially at this gestation, the hospital would have called you back for further scans if they had been concerned,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## littlesunshine09

Thanks Emilycatlin

I know it is daft to worry because I can't do anything about it anyway. Just   little one is ok!!

Thanks for your reassurance 

xx


----------



## emilycaitlin

It's not daft, it's what we all do!! It doesn't stop though when they are born, there's a whole lorry load of things to worry about then, and I'm told it goes on when they are adults too!!  

let me know if you need anything,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

